# Where Do You Get Your Dry Fertilizer?



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know a good place to get dry fertilizers like KNo3 or KH2PO4


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hydroponics stores in your area probably have them in stock. They're pretty cheap, just make sure you don't get the dyed ones. The dye is in there to help people keep track of which solution is which - but you don't need or want that in your tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 for hydroponics stores. They should carry the dry fertilizers.

Not sure where ameekplec was going with the dye story, but dry fertilizers should not contain any dyes at all.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Some of the fertilizers have dyes in them so one can differentiate the solutions once prepared. 

I think a few members in the past here have gotten the ferts with dyes in them too - just something to look out for/ask about.


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the 6 pack dry ferts from hydrophonics that i never used, still sealed with tape. Ill give it to you for 30 if you're intrested


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Is Home Hydroponics still around in Brampton?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Is Home Hydroponics still around in Brampton?


I don't know, I called them twice today but there was no answer...I did however speak to the Mississauga store and they are giving me a price of $5 for a 500 gram tub ( 1lb )


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunny said:


> I don't know, I called them twice today but there was no answer...I did however speak to the Mississauga store and they are giving me a price of $5 for a 500 gram tub ( 1lb )


Not sure why no answer, hope they aren't closed since I've not been there since Aug/Sep the last time I picked up some CSM+B, but I've picked all my ferts up at the Homegrown at Rutherford/Glidden. $5 was what I paid each for 500g of KNO3 and KH2PO4, CSM+B contains much less for $5 but goes a long way though.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sunny said:


> I don't know, I called them twice today but there was no answer...I did however speak to the Mississauga store and they are giving me a price of $5 for a 500 gram tub ( 1lb )


What's the Mississauga location?

$5 a tub is what I used to pay for ferts as well.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> What's the Mississauga location?
> 
> $5 a tub is what I used to pay for ferts as well.


Mississauga location is:

2133 Royal Windsor Drive
Mississauga, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For those in the Scarborough/Markham area, Hydrotech Hydroponics sells KNO3 at $6 for 800 grams and KH2PO4 at $8.70 for 800 grams.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh ok, I heard about a hydroponics store on royal windsor. Just didn't know it was a home hydroponics. Thanks


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Oh ok, I heard about a hydroponics store on royal windsor. Just didn't know it was a home hydroponics. Thanks


Actually they are called "Second Nature Hydroponics"


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunny said:


> Actually they are called "Second Nature Hydroponics"


Hope the Brampton one hasn't closed, that's a ~40 KM/40 minute trip for me,..in good traffic...poo.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Hope the Brampton one hasn't closed, that's a ~40 KM/40 minute trip for me,..in good traffic...poo.


Hi Ian yes I know....It took me about an hour round trip this morning but I got everything I needed. The guy was telling me though that the KNO3 ( potassium nitrate ) has been banned in Canada then he just smiled and raised his eyebrows!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I go to the hydrotech in markham. The guy at the scarb location is kinda a douche to be honest =p The lady in markham location is very nice .


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Hope the Brampton one hasn't closed, that's a ~40 KM/40 minute trip for me,..in good traffic...poo.


It's still there, I went by today although they had already closed.


----------

